# Snuffles/Pasteurella



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Snuffles 
Snuffles is a common infectious disease of young rabbits caused by the Pasteurella bacterium. Symptoms include sneezing and a watery nose or eyes. Pasteurella can also affect other parts of the body and cause ear infections (resulting in a head tilt), abscesses (seen as lumps on the body) and uterine infections. Sudden death from septicaemia (infection in the blood) is rare but can occur.

Most cases of snuffles are mild. Treatment involves antibiotics that are prescribed by your vet, as many are toxic to rabbits and injections are often preferred. Eye and nose drops may also be provided.

Pasteurella, while easy to treat, is almost impossible to cure. Many rabbits develop a chronic (constant) infection and always have a snuffly nose or watery eyes. The disease is easily transmitted between rabbits, so new rabbits need to be housed away from existing pets for the first month. Stressful situations, such as the introduction of a new pet, new diet, or overcrowding, can cause relapses.

Litter should be changed regularly to prevent ammonia accumulation from the urine, which can irritate the eyes and nasal tissue.

http://www.petalia.com.au/Templates/StoryT...ory_no=104#ct-3


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

A good bit of info but it is important to remember that not all rabbits who contract pasteurella will become ill but can still become carriers and pose a threat to other rabbits.


----------



## Bunnyflop (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi, should house rabbits have vaccinations for myxomatosis etc


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Bunnyflop said:


> Hi, should house rabbits have vaccinations for myxomatosis etc


Yes, house rabbits are not immune. Biting insects can fly in or be brought in on clothing or other pets like cats or dogs. VHD can be brought in on clothing and shoes. House rabbits should definitely be vaccinated.

(Also you're better starting your own thread, this thread is a very old zombie thread from 2009!!)


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

Bunnyflop said:


> Hi, should house rabbits have vaccinations for myxomatosis etc


Yes


----------

